
500 Years Later, MIT Proves That Da Vinci's Bridge Design Works - kwhitefoot
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/a29426711/da-vinci-bridge/
======
hoppla
There is a da vinci bridge in Norway that was built in 2001.
[https://no.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Da_Vinci-
broen](https://no.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Da_Vinci-broen)

